# food in your cadets



## rangers (21 Apr 2005)

when you huys have sleep overs or are out in the bush, what do you usuallty eat? this is because i was bored and we eat I.M.P or pizza.


----------



## Ranger (21 Apr 2005)

Perhaps people would reply to your question if it actually made sense. You need to read over what you write before you post it.


----------



## Scratch_043 (21 Apr 2005)

I think he's asking what meals are provided on exercise by your officers for your corps.


----------



## condor888000 (21 Apr 2005)

Various good food, IMPS occasionally.........mostly fresh stuff though.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (21 Apr 2005)

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Various good food, IMPS occasionally.........mostly fresh stuff though.


With us it's typically IMPs, box lunches (usually only when travelling), and hayboxes.

I think thats all that is really necessary.  I stopped in to see another corps (on advance party) that was staying at Blackdown and they had snack foods out for when their cadets arrived .... items like chips, cookies, juice, etc .... in my opinion this takes away from the field aspect of training.


----------



## patt (21 Apr 2005)

IMP's hay boxes~ anyways i rember back in CL we went out on a nav excerise to get our food...it was soo awsome because then it got everyone to participate


----------



## Canadian Sig (21 Apr 2005)

Zedic_1913 said:
			
		

> With us it's typically IMPs, box lunches (usually only when travelling), and hayboxes.
> 
> I think thats all that is really necessary.   I stopped in to see another corps (on advance party) that was staying at Blackdown and they had snack foods out for when their cadets arrived .... items like chips, cookies, juice, etc .... in my opinion this takes away from the field aspect of training.



  Geeze man even us reg force guys get snack food in the field on occasion.  ;D


----------



## Zedic_1913 (21 Apr 2005)

I have no problem with snack food .... this was prepared for them immeadiatly after they got off the bus and arrived at the camp, that I felt was a bit extreme.


----------



## ouyin2000 (21 Apr 2005)

well normally we have IMPs, but one of our officers has a cook trailer, with a nice grill on it, and a couple burners...so sometimes we'll get pancakes and eggs and whatnot for breakfast

or sometimes we'll stay at the Scouts Canada camp and use their kitchen  ;D

a couple times we've had Pac Region send us a box of Kosher American MREs (Meal Ready to Eat....AKA Foreign IMPs) and those are actually pretty entertaining...


----------



## armygurl_557 (21 Apr 2005)

Depends on where we are.. We went to Rattle Snake Point and they had food going on all night, like soup and jube jubes ect.. But that was a multi corps activity and the other corps were providing it.. Our corps mostly eats IMPs, Box lunches and hay Boxes in the bush.. When we're at home in the armouries we eat IMPs and pizza.. Occasionally the seniors go for a Tim Hortons Coffee run..


----------



## 1913_kicks_ass (21 Apr 2005)

I don't think our corps could live without a daily Timmie's run from the armouries to Tim's and back....
*cough Butterfield and Flynn cough* lol...Timmie's is better than the pop we have!!

Yea...the bush usually consists of IMP (but currently they are over in Iraq) so we have echelon cook for us and box lunches the day we leave. The box lunches aren't that bad (it's like being in grade 2 when you eat them though with everyone going around.."Want to trade this for that?"), neither is the echelon food if it's hot! in the winter it all went cold within 5 minutes so we had to eat FAST! I've only had IMP's once but i so DO N OT want to eat them anymore!! If I was starving maybe but i wouldn't voluntarily eat them!!


----------



## Burrows (21 Apr 2005)

Mmmhmmm...and entire Forces worth of IMP's stashed somewhere in Iraq when there are not officially CDN Troops fighting in a combat role in said country?

I am raising the BS Flag on this one.


----------



## condor888000 (21 Apr 2005)

Where's Zedic? Isn't he in that unit?


----------



## Burrows (21 Apr 2005)

I'm sure C/CWO Zedic is currently the acting RSM of JTF-2 and is running around killing saddam clones like rambo :


----------



## condor888000 (21 Apr 2005)

Isn't that your job Herr General?


----------



## Burrows (21 Apr 2005)

It is..but...I'm busy battling ferocious monkeys in Cambodia...theyre much stronger than militants


----------



## condor888000 (21 Apr 2005)

Ah...have fun Herr General!!!!!!


----------



## Zedic_1913 (22 Apr 2005)

armygurl_557 said:
			
		

> Depends on where we are.. We went to Rattle Snake Point and they had food going on all night, like soup and jube jubes ect.. But that was a multi corps activity and the other corps were providing it..


The RSM of that corps told me about that weekend as well .... your referring to the same corps I was in my previous post.



			
				.canadas.finest. said:
			
		

> I don't think our corps could live without a daily Timmie's run from the armouries to Tim's and back....
> *cough Butterfield and Flynn cough* lol...Timmie's is better than the pop we have!!


It is not necessary to name specific NCOs on an internet forum, I'm sure they wouldn't appreciate it.



			
				.canadas.finest. said:
			
		

> so we have echelon cook for us and box lunches the day we leave.


The echelon in our corps does not cook the meals, they simply pick them up from the base mess hall where they are prepared.



			
				.canadas.finest. said:
			
		

> Yea...the bush usually consists of IMP (but currently they are over in Iraq)





			
				Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> I am raising the BS Flag on this one.


".canadas.finest." you should check your facts before you start posting .... things you hear may not necessarily be true.   To correct what was said ... the IMPs we had ordered for one of our FTXs were sent with the DART as tsunami relief to Sri Lanka .... *NOT* to Iraq.



			
				Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> I'm sure C/CWO Zedic is currently the acting RSM of JTF-2 and is running around killing saddam clones like rambo :


It seems my secret is out .... I mean .... um .... er ... "whats JTF-2?"


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (22 Apr 2005)

That FTX at Rattlesnake had too much food, I swear I had to get a guard up to get my cadets to stop taking all that candy, they were going to get some pretty crazy sugar highs.


----------



## elscotto937 (22 Apr 2005)

Zedic_1913 said:
			
		

> The echelon does not cook the meals, they simply pick them up from the base mess hall where they are prepared.



You may not be aware- some echelons have a flying kitchens, where they, surprise surprise cook the food. If you are being specific to your unit, then say so, because you sounded, mmmmm less informed when you make a generic statement like that.


----------



## armygurl_557 (22 Apr 2005)

GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> That FTX at Rattlesnake had too much food, I swear I had to get a guard up to get my cadets to stop taking all that candy, they were going to get some pretty crazy sugar highs.



Hahaha... I know.. My RSM was dumbfounded at how much food was there.. he "survived" off those little cakey things..

I dont know why there was soo much food
? whats wrong with IMPs..?


----------



## 3rcr_macfarlane (22 Apr 2005)

At our corps FTX's we all have to eat IMP's. Noone is special. Even our officers eat with us, but somehow they manage to get Timmies in the morning. One year a cadet brought a kitkat bar out in the field, and he ended up chasing a racoon in his boxers at 2 oclock in the morning...


----------



## Zedic_1913 (22 Apr 2005)

Scott937 said:
			
		

> You may not be aware- some echelons have a flying kitchens, where they, surprise surprise cook the food. If you are being specific to your unit, then say so, because you sounded, mmmmm less informed when you make a generic statement like that.


I was referring to the echelon at my unit as the cadet that made the statement is from my unit.  Post edited to be more specific anyways.


----------



## patt (22 Apr 2005)

3rcr_macfarlane said:
			
		

> At our corps FTX's we all have to eat IMP's. Noone is special. Even our officers eat with us, but somehow they manage to get Timmies in the morning. One year a cadet brought a kitkat bar out in the field, and he ended up chasing a racoon in his boxers at 2 oclock in the morning...



2642 corps has always been like that nothing too speical maybe something here and there but not all the time, ya about the timmies they always send someone out to get one for the officers..


----------



## elscotto937 (22 Apr 2005)

Zedic_1913 said:
			
		

> I was referring to the echelon at my unit as the cadet that made the statement is from my unit.   Post edited to be more specific anyways.



Roger, Out


----------



## Jonny Boy (22 Apr 2005)

it all depends on were my corp is camping. we always have imp's at least once each time we are In the Field. usually it is all we have. we have boxes of them. i always try to get the macaroni and cheese. i also like the spagetti and meatballs but i  have not seen them around lately.


----------



## cpl-cam (22 Apr 2005)

Snack foods? How slack  
In my glorious cadet career I've experienced:
In the field - IMPs every time except once when we ran out so we had cold campells clam chouder
Provincial biathalon- mc donalds for breakfast every morning for the athletes and 1st class chalet pancakes for staff like me 8)
operation future eagles (flight ground school weekend)-meals in the officer's mess at 17 wing, the high point of my cadet career.

I personally feel that IMP's/MRE's are the onyl thing you should eat in the field but maybe that's just because when it comes to survival my squadron's hardcore  :threat:


----------



## rmc_wannabe (22 Apr 2005)

C/Sgt Kessler said:
			
		

> Snack foods? How slack
> In my glorious cadet career I've experienced:
> In the field - IMPs every time except once when we ran out so we had cold campells clam chouder
> Provincial biathalon- *mc donalds for breakfast every morning for the athletes and 1st class chalet pancakes for staff like me 8)*
> ...



Pssssh yeah, cause eating in an officers mess is hardcore :. On that note, who really cares? i'll eat anything if it's there infront of me (be it filet Minon or a a squirell) corps get there food in different ways, fresh, IMPs or what have you, i'm sure in anycase it's better than starving ,so you should consider yourselves lucky you're getting a free lunch.

Kesseler, hardcore is a term that is obsolete in my opinion. If you actually wanna brag about how crappily you got it at your SQN or corp, then go ahead. This constant cock fight about who can outsuffer who is moronic.

In my experience, food is food when you're in the field. Eat it up or, if not, i'm sure there are others (myself included) that would love to take your share.


----------



## Canadian Sig (22 Apr 2005)

Just remember kids; any moron can be uncomfortable/unhappy in the field. The smart ones find comforts.


----------



## condor888000 (22 Apr 2005)

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> Pssssh yeah, cause eating in an officers mess is hardcore :.



Ground School, despite the name, has little to nothing to do with the ground. The only "field" it's done at is the airfield.........

Other than that totally agree.


----------



## alan_li_13 (22 Apr 2005)

> it all depends on were my corp is camping. we always have imp's at least once each time we are In the Field. usually it is all we have. we have boxes of them. i always try to get the macaroni and cheese. i also like the spagetti and meatballs but i  have not seen them around lately.



Christ, Hutch!!! You forgot RANGER STEW!!!

When we go up to Fort Mayne, our ex-CO's farm up near Georgetown, he always cooks for us cadets. It is the BEST possible food one can have in the field.


----------



## elscotto937 (22 Apr 2005)

Canadian Sig said:
			
		

> Just remember kids; any moron can be uncomfortable/unhappy in the field. The smart ones find comforts.



Well, said and very true


----------



## Jonny Boy (23 Apr 2005)

rifle_team_captain_13 said:
			
		

> Christ, Hutch!!! You forgot RANGER STEW!!!
> 
> When we go up to Fort Mayne, our ex-CO's farm up near Georgetown, he always cooks for us cadets. It is the BEST possible food one can have in the field.



oh ya and for the last meal everytime we go to georgetown (3 times a year) we will have ranger stew. every other place we do camping it is IMP's.


----------



## Lexi (23 Apr 2005)

Canadian Sig said:
			
		

> Just remember kids; any moron can be *uncomfortable/unhappy in the field.* The smart ones find comforts.



I wasn't aware such things existed.


----------



## x-grunt (24 Apr 2005)

C/Sgt Kessler said:
			
		

> I personally feel that IMP's/MRE's are the onyl thing you should eat in the field but maybe that's just because when it comes to survival my squadron's hardcore  :threat:



Humph. If you think having meals supplied to you in any fashion constitutes "hardcore survival", you're in for a shock if you ever get lost in the woods.  :


----------



## sgt_mandal (24 Apr 2005)

thats Wat survival classes like snares and edible plants and rabbit skinning are for.......if you really want hardcore survival that bad, no one is stopping you from getting yourself lost in the bush, there a lot of it in this beautiful country of ours. 

O and when we go to Trenton we eat in the officers mess i think, and when we are int eh bush, the officers cook our meals.....good wholesome meals......

(Too many IMP's give you gas)


----------



## Burrows (24 Apr 2005)

The IMP's arent the best thing for your health..I mean..Land sakes, some of the packages are marked "with added msg":

We always try to feed our cadets a freshly made food at least once per ex.

Anyone want a package of Crunchy Cereal Type 3?  I have about 23 packs now *nerd*


----------



## Jonny Boy (24 Apr 2005)

crunchy cereal type 3? that is the best part of the breakfast. why haven't you eaten them?


----------



## Burrows (24 Apr 2005)

Oh I have...just no one else but my WO and I like it so we grab the ones that are left over at the end of exercises.

I'm taking some to school tomorrow because I am SO pro!


----------



## Jonny Boy (24 Apr 2005)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Oh I have...just no one else but my WO and I like it so we grab the ones that are left over at the end of exercises.
> 
> I'm taking some to school tomorrow because I am SO pro!



ya there is me and my RSM that i know of that love that type. it is one of the only things that are good cold ,hot, wet, or dry.


----------



## primer (25 Apr 2005)

Well you still can beat hay box feeding out in the field  8)

well you can

Order a Field Kitchen


----------



## cpl-cam (25 Apr 2005)

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> Pssssh yeah, cause eating in an officers mess is hardcore :. On that note, who really cares? i'll eat anything if it's there infront of me (be it filet Minon or a a squirell) corps get there food in different ways, fresh, IMPs or what have you, i'm sure in anycase it's better than starving ,so you should consider yourselves lucky you're getting a free lunch.
> 
> Kesseler, hardcore is a term that is obsolete in my opinion. If you actually wanna brag about how crappily you got it at your SQN or corp, then go ahead. This constant **** fight about who can outsuffer who is moronic.
> 
> In my experience, food is food when you're in the field. Eat it up or, if not, i'm sure there are others (myself included) that would love to take your share.


Yes, well we've all learned a lesson that sarcasm is undetectable over the internet. Now if you read properly you would see I said our survival programme is hardcore and you would see the officers mess comment was for a pilot ground school weekend, not a survival ex. Also I use the term hardcore because it was drilled into my head when I was on ITLC almost 2 years ago and I have no other term. And so you know, I wasn't really compeeting with anyone, if it came across that way either I phrased it wrong or you're high strung you can choose which reason for yourself. 

And after reading what everyone else wrote I didn't mean my sqn is harcore because we eat IMPs... I was kind of going off on a different topic. I ment my sqn is hardcore when it comes to survival because of the things we do, not what we eat. I was refering to what goes on in our exs such as sitting in a hot uncomfortable trailer for 2 hours not being aloud to talk or move much more than our legs to stop them from cramping then after it's dark having flashlights shined in our eyes to ruin our night vision then being blind folded, spread out from each other within a 100 metre area then having to regroup and find our gear that they spread out in the areas, under grass, in trees etc. We would then have to proceed to make our shelters. All of this being done with enough supervision to remain safe but no actual help with any of this stuff. Now alot of people are goign to say "who really cares?" well I only consider this to be hardcore relation to several sqns and corps that spend their weekends in tents and wake up to spend the day looking for socks hidden in trees. Of course not having explained all of this I can see how some of you would be confused.


----------



## q_1966 (25 Apr 2005)

Anyone have the recipie for Ranger Stew?


----------



## alan_li_13 (25 Apr 2005)

> Anyone have the recipie for Ranger Stew?



Yes, but you can't have it.


----------



## Jonny Boy (25 Apr 2005)

Sgt. Papke said:
			
		

> Anyone have the recipe for Ranger Stew?



umm as for as i have been told it is our corp that created it. i could be wrong.   to be honest there is no recipe for ranger stew, try and figure that one out.


----------



## ouyin2000 (25 Apr 2005)

i think every corps has their own stuff...my corps have NCO-Jay


----------



## sgt_mandal (25 Apr 2005)

Kessler, the person you are replying to might know a thing or two about the air cadet survival system  ......ill let him tell you more.......


----------



## rmc_wannabe (26 Apr 2005)

WO2_mandal said:
			
		

> Kessler, the person you are replying to might know a thing or two about the air cadet survival system   ......ill let him tell you more.......



Thank you Mandal ;D. Kesseler, i'm a former Air cadet ( DUN DUN DUUUN ) I did SI with Mandal this summer so i'm quite familiar with the ACSS. All i was saying is that yeah, hardcore is a buzz word that cadets use to make them feel more than they are (hence why i don't use it ) if you have  to make yourself superior by inducing misery in the field, have fun, i'll just be here chillin. 8)


----------



## Canadian Sig (26 Apr 2005)

Is ACSS still at  CFB Cold Lake? I attended the course in Athabaska Ab in the 80's then they shut down the camp and set up shop in Cold lake. I was an instructor there during it's first year.


----------



## q_1966 (26 Apr 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> umm as for as i have been told it is our corp that created it. i could be wrong.     to be honest there is no recipe for ranger stew, try and figure that one out.



Ok so im gunna guess, Carrots, Peas, Celerey and Beef, lots and lots of beef


----------



## condor888000 (26 Apr 2005)

Canadian Sig said:
			
		

> Is ACSS still at   CFB Cold Lake? I attended the course in Athabaska Ab in the 80's then they shut down the camp and set up shop in Cold lake. I was an instructor there during it's first year.



SI is run out of Cold Lake, Greenwood, and Baggotville.


----------



## william (26 Apr 2005)

We just have IMP's, but if we go on a trip ar something then we have fresh food.


----------



## Jonny Boy (26 Apr 2005)

Sgt. Papke said:
			
		

> Ok so im gunna guess, Carrots, Peas, Celerey and Beef, lots and lots of beef



umm nope. i don't think there is any beef. i am not sure if there is the same things in it each time. there is one secret in it though.


----------



## q_1966 (27 Apr 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> umm nope. i don't think there is any beef. i am not sure if there is the same things in it each time. there is one secret in it though.



Come on, hook another ranger up


----------



## Jonny Boy (27 Apr 2005)

i don't have the recipe, the only one who has it is our old CO, a certain Major i think. he is the one that always makes it for the cadets when we visit his property for the weekend.


----------



## alan_li_13 (28 Apr 2005)

> Come on, hook another ranger up



I can teach you how to make a ranger cookie.


----------



## Jonny Boy (29 Apr 2005)

ranger cokkie? your going to have to tell me about that.


----------



## cpl-cam (29 Apr 2005)

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> Thank you Mandal ;D. Kesseler, i'm a former Air cadet ( DUN DUN DUUUN ) I did SI with Mandal this summer so i'm quite familiar with the ACSS. All i was saying is that yeah, hardcore is a buzz word that cadets use to make them feel more than they are (hence why i don't use it ) if you have  to make yourself superior by inducing misery in the field, have fun, i'll just be here chillin. 8)


Good for you, I wish I had enough summers left to go to SI but sadly I don't. I don't use the term hardcore to sound superior I just do because my vocabulary is rather small (if you don't count certain four letterwords) so I have no other way. And what you see as making myself miserable in the field I see it as realism... there's no tents when your airplane goes down I personally don't find being hungry and tired to make me miserable I kind of enjoy it... maybe because I don't get a lunch every second day at school and because I operate on minimal sleep on a normal basis because I'm so busy. We can discuss our different opinions on the cadet survival system in PM if you want I personally would find it interesting but that's not the topic of this thread so I would like to end this thread jacking if you don't mind.


----------



## Holt (3 May 2005)

My favorite meal at Cadets is the following.

Cannought Ranges Mess Hall and
IMP's


----------



## Jonny Boy (3 May 2005)

Holt said:
			
		

> My favorite meal at Cadets is the following.
> 
> Cannought Ranges Mess Hall and
> IMP's



my favorite mess hall food would have to be Rocky Mountain. we got awsome full meals everyday, and at the end of each week we got thick nice prime Alberta beef, i loved those steaks.


----------



## Jonny Boy (3 May 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> That, and the bearded lady who worked there. God, she had more facial hair then me.



did you do Rockey?  there were a couple of freaky looking people that were part of the kitchen staff, i don't remember seeing her though. one of the Lady's there got to know me and would always give me a little extra. ;D


----------



## Jonny Boy (5 May 2005)

WHAT!!!!!!!!!   WOW , OMG, SHEESH, * tries to calm down and breath calmly* wooza wooza. leaderless and WHAT? god. 

what years were you there? you should know one of the staff members that were there this was his last summer, he went for 3 in a row. cant think of his name right now though


----------

